# Mommy Blucky Demon



## Cassie7

I began working on the Mommy Demon Blucky. I began by cutting the skull as usual. I split it at the teeth and sliced them pointy.










Again like my little blucky skull, I cut around the mouth and jaw to facilitate opening the mouth.










I put a layer of flesh (batting and latex) on the arm bones. Here they are drying...










I cut the hand and feet bones and they're ready for me to create claws with wire and tape...


----------



## Cassie7

The Blucky I'm using was one of the ones that we had impaled on a stake for Halloween so I have to repair the spike hole...










I repaired it with a little paper mache...


----------



## Sickie Ickie

you go, gal!


----------



## crossblades400

YAY cassie! Finally getting to projects for this year eh?


----------



## Cassie7

Working on the hands and feet...

I cut the lame hand and foot bones at the base and inserted a wire frame held in place with tape.










Using tape, I secured the wires in place. The flooring latex I use adheres to the tape beautifully.










Over the past few days I did the hands and feet construct of wire and tape. I've said this in the past and have to repeat that this is the most labor intensive part of the demon construct next to the wings. Although, I have to admit that doing the pose and gluing all the limbs into proper place is twitchy too.

After this comes latex, cotton, latex, cotton, latex, cotton, latex, cotton, latex and paint, paint, paint.

But I got the hands and feet done. Here they are awaiting fleshing out with latex and cotton...


----------



## AzKittie74

Ever thought about moving to Az Cassie? hehe I wouldn't mind having you for a neighbor!


----------



## Lotus

WoW first the baby demon and now the momma Demon will there be a dad demon???

Awesome prop


----------



## Bone Dancer

You do a great job with the photographs Cassie. I do have a question though. What is that to the left of the china cabnet?
Just a thought, how about a baby winged demon breaking free of his cocoon or egg.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You are quit a talent!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Glad to see I am not the only one who hangs project pieces from places like the dining room chandelier.


----------



## Cassie7

BoneDancer, that's a dragon floor lamp 

Lady Nyxie, any port in a storm, eh?


----------



## Cassie7

Working on the leg pose (no, she won't be sitting LOL)










She'll be more like up on haunches. The feet glued onto the bottom leg bones and awaiting latex and batting...


----------



## Bone Dancer

So at what point do take it up to the roof top during a storm and cry out " It's Alive".


----------



## Sickie Ickie

when the lightning starts, of course.


----------



## crossblades400

Great job cassie!

Just wondering, what wire did you use? Im using wired coat hanger to pose my props 


PS. mommy looks amazing!!! :smoking:


----------



## Cassie7

I use 16ga steel wire. It comes in a roll from Home Depot or Lowes for about $6. I used to use it for making chainmaille but it has infinite uses hehehe


----------



## Cassie7

I built up the chest pecs with latex and batting. I also layed out more cotton batting to finish up the feet (you can see the batting layed out in the backround)










Got the chest built up with cotton and latex and began airbrushing shadows...










The feet are done/dried now so I began laying dark shadows on them and other bones.










Mommy Demon is starting to come together


----------



## Lilly

Love your how to's very informative..
These are very cool.

Well I was down in my workroom making some Xmas ornaments (shhh)..and they were drying so I decided to try and make one of these too. I'm going for the big one first, but maybe I will cut a little one to then I can latex and stuff each together. 
I am now cutting what I need to on the hands and feet. So at least thats a start. 
Need to get the latex yet though.
I'm sure I won't be done anytime soon LOL
Thanks again for the how to!!


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey

Cool Cassie, this will go well with it's baby demon. Have you posted any threads on your chainmail? I'd love to see some pics of you have posted any.


----------



## Cassie7

Undeadvoodoomonkey, I haven't worked with chainmaille in years. I have some pics somewhere on disk but would have to find them. I used to make all sorts of things like coifs, shirts, skirts, bra's, belts, jewelry and headresses.


----------



## Cassie7

I've finished applying batting and latex to all the limbs and chest that I can now. It's easier to do this before assembly. I'll also do most of the airbrushing before assembly too because it's hard to get the airbrush into tight spots (like around joint bends and such).

Then I'll hot glue her together and add final batting and latex to simulate the joint muscles (this will add strength to them too).

Here is a pic of me adding batting and latex to the fingers of the hands today (I still need to do the wrists):


----------



## Cassie7

I forgot to mention that I'm saving the skull for last to do. I need to get another bag of cotton balls. Working cotton balls with latex gives a smooth muscle tissue effect whereas the batting gives a pitted/rough dry look. I prefer the smooth tissue look on the skull.

I lined the inside of the skull with tinfoil to help reflect the light from the 10mm LED that I'm going to toss in her mouth. She'll glow from the inside like a hell pit. Here's a test pic...


----------



## Cassie7

I finished the latex/batting on the hands and they are hanging to dry...


















I also took black paint and painted the inside jaw and along the seams that I cut with an Xacto knife when opening the mouth and cutting the eye and nose sockets...










My next steps will be to fill in the mouth cavity with latex and batting, then airbrush dark shadows on the hands and remaining bones and torso.

Oh, I also finished latexing/batting the back side of the chest.

I was going to go for the final pose but I want to paint as much as I can before that and I need to buy more paint.

For those curious, I'll lay the dark shadows in Opaque Black, then layer it with Transparent Green and then add highlights in Opaque Yellow.


----------



## Cassie7

I'm ready to glue and latex the body and limbs in it's final position but I have to wait until I get some more paint (I'm out of certain colors). It's easier to paint the parts before body construction and then just go in and do touch ups.

Tonight, I made the mother demon skull horns with Crayola Model Magic clay. Hubby and I decided that we wanted long twisty horns. I simply rolled out two clay wads of the same size and twisted them. Pretty simple.

But the problem is that Crayola Model Magic clay is great for small/squat apliques as it dries to a stale marshmellow texture/weight and these horns will be thin and delicate. I've been giving this a lot of thought and I'm going to try this...I've recently been dabbling with paper mache with Elmer's wood glue mixed in and found it to be very solid so my current plan is to coat the long horns with several coats of that glue/mache mix with a skin of gauze between them. And then coating it with latex to seal it all.

I'll let you all know how it goes.

Here's a couple of pics of the horns I sculpted tonight. The first is the horns right after I finished forming them and the second pic is of them in a ziplock storage bag to give you some sense of size scale. I'll keep them in the bag and pliable until I'm ready to mache them.



















Also planned for Mother is a long tail and her back spines will be more like Godzilla spikey spines.

I've got all the arm/leg bones and chest done with latex. I've also gotten the hands and feet done. I'll probably work on the skull tomorrow but that won't take long.

We did a preliminary test of attaching and holding the body/limbs together today and she's looking fantastic so far. We're really happy with her. She's starting to look WICKED!


----------



## Bone Dancer

I am wondering if just mache by itself over wire would give you a stronger horn. The clay will be lost in the center of the horn and really not add any structural strength to the horn where has a wire core will. I was thinking of a #9 wire commonly used for cloths lines would work well for support and make mounting to the skull easier. Or wrapping the #16 wire you use for hands/feet around a pencil like a spring and using that as a core. Just a thought.


----------



## Cassie7

I'm liking the idea of a coiled wire core, that would certainly be much stronger and I can still curve it.


----------



## Cassie7

Sorry for the lack of updates. Between ill health and lack of funds, I've been down and out but I'm back at it now.

here we go...

I've begun latex and cotton on the skull










Paint on hands and arms...










Attaching the hips to the leg bones and the knee's to the lower leg bones with cotton and latex...










Another angle...










I made the back spines out of Crayola Clay. Here is where I hot glued it on the back.


----------



## Cassie7

I thought about how to strenghten it. I first thoght to use my paper mache formula which uses Elmer's Wood Glue mixed with flour and water. I finally choose to use my wood glue formulae with gauze on the spines. I think this will work well.

Here I'm beginning to lay down the wood-glue and gauze on the spine.










After laying down the latex and guaze, I go back and smooth out the latex with my finger...










And it's ready to dry...


----------



## Wyatt Furr

This really is turning out to be amazing.
You are quite the artist.


----------



## Cassie7

I worked on the skull some more this morning. I added more flesh with cotton balls and latex.

It looks a bit alien since it lacks color/depth and a nose but that will change when I work in it some more.


----------



## Cassie7

I molded a nose and chin out of Crayola Model Magic clay. When it dries, I'll paper mache it with my wood glue formula and gauze (instead of paper) in place. Then blend it in with a thin layer of latex and cotton batting.

Here's the nose and chin drying...


























After looking at her, I wasn't loving how thin her bony legs were. I want her to have a more powerful appearance so I decided to bulk them up with some muscle made of a paper mache base which will get covered with latex and batting.

In this pic, I'm bulking up one of her legs...


----------



## Cassie7

I have a dragon that I got from Design Toscano on my wall and I always loved the wart looking dots that adorn his body. Here's a closeup pic of him so you can see what I'm talking about...










so I dripped hot glue on parchment paper (hot glue peels right off it, no problem) and I'm going to glue them onto Mother to simulate the wart looking bumps.

Hot glue drips on parchment drying...


----------



## dave the dead

very creative Cassie! Thanks for sharing your progress on this.


----------



## TNBrad

*VERY CREATIVE *_THINKING, OUT OF THE BOX_ with glue drips, I'm looking forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## Cassie7

I glued on the horns and added the nose and chin, molding them in with latex and cotton. I also added some wart-like hot glue drops...


















I ran a quick test of how the light looks inside the skull...


















I did some hotglue drops on the torso too. I finished building up some muscle tissue on the legs also to make them look more powerful. Tomorrow, I'll latex/cotton them.

I'm looking forward to painting this. It will bring out so much detail and depth.


----------



## Lilly

this should look very cool when done ....can't wait!!!!

started the large feet today for a change of pace.
hopefully I can cover my small guy this weekend...need to make skin for wings yet though.


----------



## Gothic Nightmare

Cassie, you have become a master of blucky props. You have really given me many new ideas. Thank you!


----------



## Bone Dancer

I totally agree with GN, your work is excellent and your use of materials is inspiring. Thank you again for sharing this project and your use of different materials. I have started a project file to keep track of your work for future inspirations.


----------



## Cassie7

You folks are sooo sweet. Thanks for the support. But don't give me too much credit. Most of the tricks I use were inspired by other people. 

For instance, someone used hot glue letters on their tombstones and mentioned that they dripped the letters onto parchment paper. I just used that idea for the wart dots for my blucky demon  Until I had read that thread, I had no idea how great hot glue works with parchment.

Also, while web browsing last year, I ran across someone's how-to on corpsing and he used flooring adhesive. I had never heard of that before. Being broke (as always) I gave it a try and absolutely love the stuff! It's so cheap, easy to get, doesn't stink to high hell and it's thick (it can be used thick or watered down to simulate regular latex viscosity). I've found that it doesn't work well with regular hairy brushes but works fine with sponge brushes. I also use my fingers alot on larger sections (like Mothers long bones) and to smooth out the finish.

I'm happy that what I do with things that inspired me, inspires others. It's always fun to see what others come up with 

As to Mother, she's come a long way the past couple of days. I'll be posting an up-date soon. Hubby and I held her torso and head in place with her lower body yesterday to take a look and we were both blown away. She's starting to look absolutely WICKED.

We're both amazed with what can be done with a blucky.


----------



## Lilly

Hey Cassie ...the hot glue and tombstones would be me..

I am using the flooring adhesive to make skin for my wings also, paint ( I also used a sponge brush ) it on parchment, throw some vein looking lines in it and let it dry it peels right up.Need a couple more though. Haven't attached it yet either. Hoping to get to it this weekend sometime

Same here on the inspration thing ..I like to make things others did but different somewhat.


----------



## Madame Turlock

> But the problem is that Crayola Model Magic clay is great for small/squat apliques as it dries to a stale marshmellow texture/weight and these horns will be thin and delicate.


Cassie, have you ever tried DAS clay. I am just working with some to see what the best applications will be, it's the clay Laurie used on The Bride. You can work it smooth with water and sand it. You might want to talk to Laurie about whether or not DAS would be strong enough for your needs. As always, I am amazed by your work. Can't wait to see the next post!


----------



## Cassie7

Madame, It's hard to find clays like DAS where I live. That's why I look for alternative solutions to prop making. And It's hard for me financially to order clay's online. It's just too expensive for me.

So I guess I'm stuck specializing in making poor-man's-prop's

I wish I could work with clays like DAS and others. I have a deep interest in mold casting and model making.


----------



## Lilly

well my skin turned out great but it's not working for what I had planned..it is to dry for that BUT it will make a good shedded skin for a snake.In case anyone interested.
I will have to apply the adhesive directly onto the wings if I still decide to go that route.


----------



## Cassie7

I crinkeled up tin foil and shoved it into hip places as filler and hot glued in place (there were a lot of places to fill)...


















Then I covered it with cotton and latex...


----------



## Cassie7

The legs and hips are pretty much done now. They just need painting.


----------



## Cassie7

I added spines to the head (to match/mirror the back spines) and attached the horns. I began the paint job on the head too but it's not finished yet...


























Detail of the color choice (hubby suggested purple for the warts, I'm not sure about it but I have to admit that it looks cool).


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You are no doubt, "Queen of the Bluckies"!


----------



## ScareShack

very impressive! looking insane so far.


----------



## DeathTouch

And mom thought you wouldn't amount to much. LOL


----------



## crossblades400

Amazing is all I can say


----------



## Bone Dancer

The warts are looking good, and I like the color too. Can't wait to see her in full form with one of her little ones clinging to her.


----------



## DeathTouch

How do you know it is a mommy blucky?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Geeeee DT, if you watched CSI you would know that stuff.


----------



## DeathTouch

I do. They said nothing about mommy bluckies...


----------



## mymania

Awesome seeing it take form!


----------



## Cassie7

She is most definitely a mommy blucky. And in this case, the egg came before the chicken as I made the baby blucky first 

I was going to give her smallish breastses but hubby said no-no. So I just settled for strong pec's. On a funny note, as I was laying cotton/latex on her pelvis, at one point she looked like she had a va-ja-ja, but I 'fixed' her.

The baby bluckys name is Moe and the momma is simply called Mother. And I'm going to make a Larry and Curly (baby brothers) eventually (as per original plans).


----------



## Cassie7

Lilly said:


> Hey Cassie ...the hot glue and tombstones would be me


Cool Lillly! I didn't realize that was yours. Thanks for the parchment paper tip with the hot glue. It works like an absolute charm.



Lilly said:


> I am using the flooring adhesive to make skin for my wings also, paint ( I also used a sponge brush ) it on parchment ... it peels right up.


Really? The flooring adhesive peels right up off parchment paper??? Damn, I'll have to give that a try and think up applications for that technique.


----------



## Lilly

yeah Cassie it's kinda cool ..
it gets real dry though and cracks but is somewhat workable so maybe spritzing it with water to apply would help more.
I haven't tried that yet.


----------



## Silent Requiem

I just have to say this is soo incredible! It's changed my whole outlook on bluckies! NOW i can't decide what kind of gargoyle to try first!


----------



## Silent Requiem

One thing on hot glue and parchment paper: for me it stuck together like...well glue.I was making a hot glue skeleton bat ( as inspired by this forum) by drawing it out on parchment paper and gluing over it. I went to take the bones off, and they stuck!


----------



## Cassie7

SR, are you sure you used parchment paper? It pops cleanly off mine with no trouble at all. Or perhaps the glue stuck to your pencil drawing. Try drawing your design on a piece of paper and place it under the parchment and use the parchment like tracing paper and drip your glue up on it.


----------



## Lilly

exactly cassie..
draw your object on paper first or the glue will take that too when peeled off.
If I do draw directly onto the parchment I turn the paperover and glue from other side
SR..I am the one who put the bats of hot glue up ..
I have never had a prob with getting the glue up..and I use my paper over and over..either side works
hmm perplexing


----------



## pyro

wow very nice cassie


----------



## Silent Requiem

hmmm.could it be because it was really cheap parchment paper?Maybe it wasn't the real stuff or something.


----------



## Silent Requiem

btw, i loved the bats, thank you for the glue bones idea.despite the sticking issue the bat/dragon turned out pretty well anyway.


----------



## Lilly

*waiting patiently for cassies next pic..tap tap tap*

*SR* oh good hope to see a pic in the showroom soon then.


----------



## Cassie7

LOL

soon


----------



## Cassie7

I've been busy lately with mundane things like housework and tax prep. I did get a little more done paint-wise though...

And right now, there's not much more that I can do without an extra pair of hands to help with gluing the torso onto the pelvis. My hubby is a trucker and is on the road right now. Gotta wait for him 

This is where she stands at the moment...










I began adding dark circles around the warts to give some depth and I'm much happier with them now...










Sorry for the lousy pics, my camera is old and acting twitchy . We're going to get a new one when the tax check comes (YeeAH!).


----------



## GothicCandle

awesome!!!! she looks really great!!!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

We need to find a job for you hubby closer to home. Waiting for these photos like this is unexceptable. lol


----------



## beelce

Cassie this is an awesome demon!!...I love following your progress...please keep up the good work


----------



## Cassie7

Bone Dancer said:


> We need to find a job for you hubby closer to home. Waiting for these photos like this is unexceptable. lol


ROFL! I can't wait to show him your post. He'll laugh his ass off!

And Lilly tapping her finger on her desk is driving me to distraction. You all keep me motivated!

Hubbys been wanting me to rush Mother along but he knew the house was falling into disarray, we were expecting house guests AND the tax info needed to be coordinated for our accountant.

Such is life. So much more horrible than anything I could ever dream up for Halloween.

Well, the house is about 70% acceptable, taxes are done (I still need to re-file all the paperwork I pulled out of the file cabinet). But I'm ready go jump Mother again (figuratively, of course).


----------



## grim reaper

looks great good job


----------



## Cassie7

Using dowels to prop her up, I managed to begin attaching her together...


----------



## Lilly

nice!! coming together really well
I should get motivated on mine also.


----------



## Cassie7

I attached a thin wooden dowel along the back of the right arm (you can see it in the pic above). It's held in place with garbage ties. I decided to leave it there for added support, so her legs and arm will act as a tripod.

I've been connecting the hips to back with flooring adhesive and cotton and decided to bulk up the arms (like I did the legs) and the cotton and latex completely covered the wooden dowel. You'd never know it was there. That worked out very well. Before covering with cotton/latex, I ran a thick bead of hot glue along the sides of the dowel against the arm.

The other arm will be bent in front of the chest holding something like a bloody/meaty bone or something so the center of gravity should be balanced.

I can't wait till hubby gets home today. He's going to be so surprised that I was able to proceed without an extra pair of hands


----------



## Cassie7

I couldn't resist posing the baby Demon with Mother. They look so cool together!

I was tempted to photoshop the backround out so you could see it better but I'm lazy.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well done Cassie, I knew you could do this by yourself.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sweet...but I think I said that before! lol


----------



## GothicCandle

thats sooo awesome!!!! great job!


----------



## Silent Requiem

there are just no words to describe how cool you are.lol they look great together!btw, you were right about the circles around the warts, that made all the diffrence.


----------



## Lilly

good going cass..knew you could do it.
yeah the darkening of the warts looks real good
she be one bad mama jama when you are done.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Thats enough back patting, back to work now.


----------



## Cassie7

LOL Bone Dancer. I'm shaking the bush boss!

Actually, I'm having a bit of a problem with her butt sinking down right now. Without the box supporting her butt, she sinks down badly.

I'm hoping that the addition of the other arm and the wings will counter balance her. I was looking to make her chest the center of gravity but it's a hit and miss process.

Worse case scenario, I'll add a support rod between her butt and right foot. Hubby and I have discussed this problem and he says paint the rod black and I say paint it a highly reflexive silver. We're still up in the air about it and are going to wait to see how the center of gravity works out once the final arm and wings are in place.


----------



## PerfessorEvil

I understand completely. My butt sags too, but I'm hoping all the hours on the elliptical and treadmill will take care of that.


----------



## Cassie7

LOL

I need to check what I type around you folks ROFL!


----------



## Bone Dancer

A pvc frame inside might do it, but would take surgey to get it in there.


----------



## Cassie7

Yeah, it's too late for that. If/when I do another, I'll probably go with a pvc frame for the hips and lower legs.

And just so that I don't get accused of slacking off again (LOL), I worked on her some more this afternoon. I attached the other upper arm. I ran a dowel through the shoulder and into the arm so it should be strong enough. I also braced it with another dowel under the arm, against her chest and hot glued it like crazy. When that dried, I put a coat of papermache over that (with my wood glue formula).

Then, using tinfoil held in place with hot glue, I added bulk to the stomach cavity. Then I covered that with cotton and latex. She's drying now so I can't work on her for a few hours.


----------



## Cassie7

This is another example of how I use tinfoil as a space filler. I was running cotton/latex between the upper chest and arm but the armpit was an empty void. I just balled up some tinfoil and stuck it in there. It filled the space and gave the cotton/latex something to stick to. In larger areas like the stomach and butt, I used a few drops of hot glue to hold the foil in place.










I did some more cottonn/latex work on her today and added/braced her right upper arm. I also coated her right upper arm with mucho hotglue, then paper mache, then cotton/latex. Here's where she is at, at the moment...










I popped the head on for a quick shot because the head adds much to the visual of what she'll eventually look like...


----------



## Cassie7

When I do WIP's I like to share mistakes and how to avoid them in the future. I think sharing mistakes is more informative sometimes than just showing the build itself.

My biggest mistake on this project was painting too early. I wasted a lot of paint and time. My logic of painting parts early was that it's difficult to get the airbrush into difficult spots like fingers, bent wrists, ankles and arm/leg joints. But in the long run, it would have been much better to just wait until I had fleshed out the body with cotton/latex first.

Another mistake was not bracing the hip and legs. They want to sink down. In the future, I will brace the legs and hip with a solid internal frame (like pvc).


----------



## Silent Requiem

sometimes my mistakes inspire me just as much as ideas.(but if i was going to do that, I might as well do THIS...)


----------



## Cassie7

With hubby's help I added the other arm, painted again and started on the wings. Hubby was a HUGE help. Actually, the entire pose is his brain child, including wings. I'm just a laborer LOL

In the pics, the hand is limp as it's not posed/glued in place yet.

She's really starting to take shape now


----------



## Cassie7

Well, I got the wing joint attachment finished today. Here's what she looks like now:










Each of the joints got a good coat of hot glue to start with. When that hardened, I put a couple of layers of paper mache (wood glue formula). Then when that hardened, I dipped gauze in the wood glue formula and covered all the joints with that. The gauze and mache acts like a plaster bandage and add's a lot of strength to the joints.

Tomorrow, I'll put a coat of latex over them all to seal them.

Closeup of one of the joint attachments:


----------



## Cassie7

I've begun adding some horns made of clay to the wing bones. I hot glued them in place.



















I'll give them a coat of my wood glue mache with gauze when they dry.


----------



## Cassie7

I know her body looks like an electric green at the moment, but I'm going to add black shadows and yellow highlights in time.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

you may want to see what the color looks like under dim or black lighting first.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Good call Sic, I would check it under colored lights too if you think you may be using them.
Lighting can make a huge difference in the appearance.


----------



## Silent Requiem

I love the wing spikes. what skelly segments did you use for the wings? Is there a naked skelly torso somewhere waiting for a purpose?


----------



## DeadSpider

This has been a fun thread to watch progress, thanks for sharing all this with us Cassie7! 
Makes me wanna go build something.


----------



## crossblades400

cassie, you make it look so easy and simple! It looks amazing too!


----------



## Cassie7

Silent Requiem, the wings were made from two leg and two arm bones for each side. The rest of the butchered blucky will probably just be corpsifyed and tossed in our graveyard next year 

Well, I got the wing horns finished. I coated them with latex and then attached the silk screen. I still need to add the wing bone segments, trim the silk screen and paint.

The hand of her extended arm still isn't attached yet so it's just kinda dangling. Also, I am leaving the head unattached as well because the tight fit I have works well and allows me to articulate her head into any pose I wish.

You'll notice some arm and leg patch work that I had to do. Her right shoulder joint popped loose which caused her knee to bend. I woke up one morning to find her almost laying sideways on the table (ACKKKK!). But I patched her up really well with glue and mache/gauze.


----------



## Lilly

It will be interesting to see how you do these wings.
I like the double horn tips too.
sry she broke but looks like you go ther fixed up right now.


----------



## beelce

YES...this is a really fun thread to follow along...thanks cassie...really nice work.


----------



## Cassie7

I'm still working on her. Just been busy with other things lately. Last night I put the wing spines in place. I know you can't see it well in the pic but I began laying hot glue on the wire. It's attaching it to the silk screen.

It's adding bulk to the wire and make it look more bone-like while securing it to the silk screen.

In this pic, the upper part of the left wire is hot glued in place. I'm shaping the wire as I go along.


----------



## Lilly

pretty much what i did also ..put the wire on the glue then I covered mine first then attached them I attached that to the wing for the small guy..
I may do soemthing different with the big one though..
I know what you mean, I haven't got at mine in a while either, started some other projects as well.... but I just bought more adhesive so I can prob start it up again.
still looks good kiddo..I think it's good to take a break here and there


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Are you planning on tattering up the wings?


----------



## Cassie7

Yep. I think it would look appropriate on the bigger/older demon


----------



## Silent Requiem

awsome...


----------



## Fangs

WOW!!!!! Your mommy Blucky Demon is AWESOME!!!!!! Sweet job!!!!! You do great work!!!!


----------



## Cassie7

I'll be getting back to work on her this week. I just took a break from her while doing other thingys.


----------



## beelce

Cool Cassie...I'v been missing your updates...thanks


----------



## Silent Requiem

*taps foot with impatience* I can't wait!


----------



## Lilly

Hey I know you have been doing your Peanuts guys.... any more on your Mommy..

I started the wings for my big one ,have half the head done and part of the feet..
I have been distracted with other things too..Just doing bit by bit i guess


----------



## Spooky1

Your work is amazing Cassie. Any final pics?


----------



## Cassie7

She's sitting on my diningroom table right now. I'll probably finish her tomorrow when I fire up my airbrush.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

nice work!


----------



## Joiseygal

Cassie7 she is so cool! I can vision it crawling on the walls and hanging out on the ceiling until it attacks its next victim. Very nice job!


----------



## corner haunt

Cassie7 said:


> This is another example of how I use tinfoil as a space filler. I was running cotton/latex between the upper chest and arm but the armpit was an empty void. I just balled up some tinfoil and stuck it in there. It filled the space and gave the cotton/latex something to stick to. In larger areas like the stomach and butt, I used a few drops of hot glue to hold the foil in place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did some more cottonn/latex work on her today and added/braced her right upper arm. I also coated her right upper arm with mucho hotglue, then paper mache, then cotton/latex. Here's where she is at, at the moment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I popped the head on for a quick shot because the head adds much to the visual of what she'll eventually look like...


Holy crap! How I never saw this all year long is beyond me. This thing is awesome! 
I was thinking instead of tin foil to fill voids, use heavily glue soaked paper. Maybe something like your wood glue stuff. It may help add a little strength.


----------



## ghost37

Awesome work Cassie7! Very talented!!!


----------



## Tiff

wow, that's insane! good job


----------



## Tyler

Wow, nice work. Thats very original, I love it!!!!


----------



## Spyder

Well looks like I have another prop to start buying supplies for! Great job I am looking forward to your finished pics.


----------



## bldaz

*whers is mommy?*

Hey did you finish the creature? It looked great and was fun to read the posting. Fantastic job


----------



## Girl of Vlad

freakin' cool prop. Thanks for the how to pics!!


----------

